# cleaner shrimps do they eat coral



## sam555 (Dec 22, 2010)

we want to get some scarlet cleaner shrimps as the dancing shrimps eat corals but do scarlet cleaner shrimps eat corals like zoas, mushroms and toadstall leathers.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Nope! You and your brother had better get back on this site! It's dull without you all!


----------



## sam555 (Dec 22, 2010)

i am, i think cossie is aswell. thanks for answering my question


----------

